# MistbornL The Final Empire



## GeekDavid (Nov 21, 2013)

I'm partway through reading this _Mistborn: The Final Empire_ (despite the title, it's the first book in the series), and I gotta admit I'm hooked. The concept and the system of magic are highly interesting, and Sanderson writes about them masterfully.

The concept is, in essence, what would happen if the prophesied hero failed and the forces of evil won. The story is set about 1,000 years after that happened, and the Lord Ruler is still alive and still in power.

The system of magic is called allomancy, and it involves Mistborn or Mistings swallowing certain metals, then "burning" them to produce various effects. A Misting can only burn one metal, a Mistborn can burn them all. For example, burning tin enhances the user's senses, while burning pewter enhances their physical abilities.

There are also other forms of magic, also based around certain metals, but I'll let you discover them for yourself. 

I heartily recommend this next time you're looking for a good read.


----------



## Pemry Janes (Nov 22, 2013)

I enjoyed the book myself.

There's a twist I didn't see coming, though perhaps that's simply a sign that I haven't read enough books.


----------



## TrustMeImRudy (Dec 10, 2013)

I've read his Elantris and Warbreaker and loved them, as well as his finishing work on the Wheel of Time, also fantastic. So when I found his books at the bookstore called Mistborn I bought them, but it was the second book! So I kept coming back hoping to find the first one...I found the third. Well, one day, Ill get the first one and get through Mistborn. In the meantime, I highly suggest Elantris and Warbreaker!


----------



## GeekDavid (Dec 10, 2013)

The first book is this one.

I think the "Final Empire" in the title is confusing to people.


----------



## wordwalker (Dec 11, 2013)

Don't forget his recent stuff: _Steelheart_ (YA action in a world where supervillains appear-- and no heroes), and _Way of Kings_, one of the absolute best books out today.


----------



## GeekDavid (Dec 11, 2013)

wordwalker said:


> Don't forget his recent stuff: _Steelheart_ (YA action in a world where supervillains appear-- and no heroes), and _Way of Kings_, one of the absolute best books out today.



_Way of Kings_ is on my wish list.


----------



## Yellow (Dec 15, 2013)

It sucks living in a tiny third world country. I've been hounding my local library for YEARS (literally, years) to get my hands on this, but I've been badly out of luck. One day Mistborn, one day i'll read the **** out of you!


----------



## TrustMeImRudy (Dec 19, 2013)

Anyone else know about the Cosmere? If not, be warned that to look it up is to spoil the whole idea. If you resist that, I advise you to look for common names between books...


----------



## kayd_mon (Dec 30, 2013)

I read the Mistborn series not too long ago.  At first, I wasn't a fan, for reasons I wrote in another thread.  By the end of the book, however, I cared about most of the characters and I really enjoyed the story as a whole.  The second and third books are pretty great, too.  I also really enjoyed Alloy of Law, and I'll be sure to pick up any new Mistborn books that come out.  

I bought Elantris and Warbreaker not long ago with a giftcard, and after I finish a couple books that are ahead of them in my queue, I expect to enjoy them, too.


----------

